# Cubase - VST MIDI Output Routing?



## Hans Adamson (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I am totally new to Cubase and have a little difficulties finding my way around this DAW. Anyone knows how to load a VST3 plugin on a track and rout the MIDI output from the plugin to another track?

Thanks in advance,
/Hans


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 20, 2019)

Are you talking the midi in the track? Or the midi coming from the VST plugin? Because some may not be routeable. 

Okay. This is off the top of my head from memory so it may be not right. I use ProTools more than Cubase. 

Usually, if it's the track, I just copy and paste it. If it is something in Kontakt, you set Kontakt to send the midi data out, then your input on the new midi track to the Kontakt instance and record the output from Kontakt. If you are coming from another VST, then it would depend if it only sends out audio, or if it will send out midi.


----------



## chrisphan (Oct 20, 2019)

You should look up how to do MIDI sends in Cubase. With it you can route the same MIDI to up to 5 destinations.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks Guys,

I am totally unfamiliar with the Cubase interface and would need help with:

1. How to load a VST3 plugin on a MIDI track.

2. How to route this track (post plugin) to other track(s) with Kontakt.

(I tried Reaper, and it is very straight-forward there, just click the routing box for the plugin and send to any track. I was hoping Cubase would have similar capabilities.)

/Hans


----------



## chrisphan (Oct 21, 2019)

In Cubase you don't "load" a VST on a MIDI track. You use a MIDI track to control VST(s) from instrument track(s). 
First, add a MIDI track. 
Next, add an instrument track, where you load your VST.
Next, set the MIDI track output to any VST you want to control. See "Routing MIDI Out" here https://www.steinberg.net/en/promotion/homebase_for_sonar_users/working_with_midi.html
To send the same MIDI information from that track to more VSTs, you activate MIDI sends https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_a...ime_parameters_midi_effects_midi_sends_r.html
Hope that helps.


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 21, 2019)

Hans Adamson said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am totally new to Cubase and have a little difficulties finding my way around this DAW. Anyone knows how to load a VST3 plugin on a track and rout the MIDI output from the plugin to another track?
> 
> ...



Does it not show up as a MIDI input option for the track? 

Meaning the one you want to send MIDI "to" in the scenario-- the MIDI output (of the plug in) should be in the input drop down list.


----------



## EricBarndollar (Oct 21, 2019)

What plugin are you trying to get working here? Is it something that processes your MIDI In and then outputs different MIDI Out (like an arpeggiator)?

If you're just trying to get MIDI directly to 1+ VST instruments, then chrisphan's answer above is what you need.

If you have a MIDI processing plugin that outputs MIDI, then it depends on how the plugin registers its "type" with Cubase. A VST plugin could be loaded as a MIDI Plug-in, Audio Effect, or VST Instrument.

If it shows up in Cubase as a MIDI plugin (check the "MIDI Plug-ins" tab in Studio > More Options > System Component Information), then you can load it in the MIDI Inserts section on the Inspector to the left of the track list. (Or if you want to route MIDI output from a track to multiple places, as a send-specific process on a MIDI Send).

If it shows up in Cubase as a VST Instrument (check VST Instruments tab under Studio > VST Plugin Manager), then you can load it as a VST Rack instrument over on the VSTi rack at the right of the screen (Ctrl/Cmd Alt R if it's hidden).

Once loaded, you should be able to select its outputs from the input drop down list of e.g. an Instrument track where you have a Kontakt instrument loaded.

(VST Audio Effects usually only have MIDI In for MIDI control "sidechain"; but if they have a MIDI Out, if probably should show up as an option for MIDI input dropdown like above).

- Eric


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2019)

If it is an VST instrument, you would just load it as an instrument. You don't need a separate midi channel. You can go to the media bay on the side, select the instrument and drag it into the workspace. Cubase will automatically set up the track with the instrument properly loaded. You then have to activate the zone where you want to place the midi - either by recording midi into it using a keyboard, dragging chords from the chord track or highlighting the bars and selecting edit midi. 

Or you can right click in the track area, create a new instrument track and load the instrument. basically the same thing.


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh....I see he's a Reaper user. See--this is why I abhor their nomenclature where everything is a "track" and you route anything to anything--it literally becomes a stumbling block to people using other systems--including the HARDWARE systems that literally every record you've ever heard were made with. That's simply irresponsible. They all use some proprietary nomenclature, which I find maddening...but....Reaper is the kind of king of that. /SoapBox Off

He's just looking for simple config for a many to one routing. Ignore my earlier--that's an advanced way that the actual midi output of A PLUG IN can be routed back to another track.

You load Kontakt in the instrument RACK (hit F11--load a Kontakt instance there)...vs track....and route as many MIDI tracks to it as you want. Re: F11--that's been there for 20 years (since VSTi was invented)...but, you can ALSO use the right hand pane to load it in recent versions or Cubase.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 21, 2019)

chrisphan said:


> In Cubase you don't "load" a VST on a MIDI track. You use a MIDI track to control VST(s) from instrument track(s).
> First, add a MIDI track.
> Next, add an instrument track, where you load your VST.
> Next, set the MIDI track output to any VST you want to control. See "Routing MIDI Out" here https://www.steinberg.net/en/promotion/homebase_for_sonar_users/working_with_midi.html
> ...


Thanks Chrisphan,
for the detailed explanations. This will help me get started. I have only used Samplitude and Reaper before, so no detail is too much.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 21, 2019)

EricWBarndollar said:


> What plugin are you trying to get working here? Is it something that processes your MIDI In and then outputs different MIDI Out (like an arpeggiator)?
> 
> If you're just trying to get MIDI directly to 1+ VST instruments, then chrisphan's answer above is what you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric,
Yes, it is a VST3 MIDI processor that processes the MIDI signal and distributes it to multiple tracks. It is a VST3 MIDI processor. I will check out you suggestions!


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 21, 2019)

So, you actually....should NOT ignore my earlier post. That IS what you're doing. You put that on an instrument track....you put the sounds sources in F11 VSTi Rack....and you create as many as relevant MIDI tracks with "Processor output 1-128" selected as input and whatever relevant sound source in the rack as output.

What is this VST3 processor? edit-I see you make instruments/loop libraries. I imagine it's something your'e making.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 10, 2022)

My problem today (just using the track area , not an instrument rack) is I'm attempting to move from FL Studio. My goal was to use the Drum Maps feature to convert MIDI drum pattern into several versions for some of the virtual instrument presets I'm working with. I don't know if this is possible - I started off in Cubase this morning thinking it should be relatively easy. One thing I haven't yet explored is the Cubase Instrument Rack feature - maybe it will let me route the MIDI output from the Drum Mapped instrument and record it somewhere?


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 10, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> My problem today (just using the track area , not an instrument rack) is I'm attempting to move from FL Studio. In FL Studio you load an instrument in the channel rack and if that instrument outputs MIDI, like an arpeggiator (e.g. Cthulhu or Blue Arp) all you need to do is route its output port so that this is the same port number used as the input port on the instrument track (in the channel rack or on the track depending on what you like). I set this routing up in Cubase, and Cthulhu is sending its MIDI fine, but I can't record it on the track that's receiving it. Maybe this is normal in Cubase - and there is no workaround to record those 3rd party MID effects?


In the target instrument track, go into the Midi Input selection dropdown menu and select the midi output of the source instrument.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 10, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> In the target instrument track, go into the Midi Input selection dropdown menu and select the midi output of the source instrument.


That much works fine. It's kind of hard to explain what I'm having trouble with. I added something to the bottom of the last text after you responded 😏


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 10, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> In the target instrument track, go into the Midi Input selection dropdown menu and select the midi output of the source instrument.


I successfully got the routing to work to convert MIDI using Drum Maps - just didn't successfully record Cthulhu's MIDI Out data playing on the synth/s it's routed to yet.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 10, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> I successfully got the routing to work to convert MIDI using Drum Maps - just didn't successfully record Cthulhu's MIDI Out data playing on the synth/s it's routed to yet.


On each of the target track(s), you'll need to Record enable and potentially also hit the Monitor button(s) (depending on your preference settings). Then hit the Record button on the transport bar, so Cubase will play and record to the record enabled track(s).


----------

